# How-To Bleed Your Brakes



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

Can any one tell me how to bleed my brakes please. Thanks


----------



## lowmileage (May 30, 2002)

I prefer the gravity method. Make sure you keep the master cylinder filled at all times. Starting with the cylinder fathest away from the master, connect the bleeder tube to the wheel cylinder. Put the tube in a clear jar - put enough clean brake fluid in the jar to cover the end of the tube - loosen just a bit the bleeder nut, and wait. The fluid will start, under gravity to come out of the cylinder. As you go on, you will have to eventially empty the jar filled with the old brake fluid. Before you do this, tighten up the bleeder nut. When you eventially see clean fluid come into the jar, you will be done with that cylinder (or caliper). Again, make sure you keep refilling the master cylinder with new brake fluid or air will enter the system and you will have to start all over again. It may take forever for the fluid to start coming out but sometimes it speeds up so don't get caught with your pants down & run the master dry. The correct sequence will probably be: RR, LR, RF and LF. Use good quality brake fluid - I like Castrol . I blead my brakes yearly so the fluid in the master is always clear. Any other questions ASK. If your not sure what you are doing and feel uncomfortable, better let a pro do it. Brakes aren't something to fool around with - like electricity!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

Okay I understand what I have to do but I just don't know were the "bleeder nut" is all I see behind the caliper is a small tube end cover by a rubber cap. Or I'm way off and i'm looking in the wrong spot?


----------



## lowmileage (May 30, 2002)

The rubber cap covers the bleeder nut. No offence, but I think you should have someone more familar with the process to do it for you while you watch. Then you can do it in the future. Like I said before, brakes are something you don't fool around with. You can "get away" with screwing up a tune-up, but if your brakes go


----------

